# Cost of rent along south coast



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

Hola!

I posted in here a while ago saying its my dream to move down to the costa del sol .. blah blah blah

anyway id be renting my flat and hopefully getting around £400 a month from that and trying to save up about 5k to make the move

i have nothing to lose im a part time postman living in a top floro flat in the centre of edinburgh feels like a prison cell to be honest while i can hear lots going on about me ...

soooooo.... obviously id want a job and wood do anything people say theres no jobs but there is a holiday trade for sure hotels bars restaraunts and im sure theres a high turn over in these places - that wood do i realise its a bit of a losers mentality to settle for that but for me i dont midn being poor I JUST WANT TO BE THERE THATS ALL I WANT _ EAT _ SLEEP _ EXPLORE

OR possibly studying would be nice i will check out the student form...


ANYWAYYYYYYYYY im sure youve heard all this before but im not loking for no super big lifestyle just a half descent accom and some lousy job to get me thru...

So i was going to ask how much is rent along the coast theres sooo many flats empty surely there are some deals to be had on renting?

anyone have prices for me 

WHO knows if ill do this but i will be learning basic spanish first of all if i ever do .

GAG ... lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> Hola!
> 
> I posted in here a while ago saying its my dream to move down to the costa del sol .. blah blah blah
> 
> ...


check out the 'useful links' sticky thread - there are links to national agents - you can search by type of property & town by town, so you should get an idea of what is available for your budget


oh - & the best priced ones are in Spanish - so you can start practisng now!!


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks ... but do you reckin theres defonatly deals to be had due to the ecomony?

id like to think id get some super amazing cheap deal


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

ok had a check on google .. found a few places 450 euros per month 2 bedrooms so that would only be 225 euros a month i guess sharing ........

had a look on the sticky but i cant really find any good websites for rentals

suggest a few?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Come over and have a look! See whats here, see what flats are around and how much they cost. You could have a holiday first without burning your UK safety net and then if you're lucky enough to find work and its enough for you to live on, then stay for as long as you can. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> oh - & the best priced ones are in Spanish - so you can start practisng now!!


Sorry to interfere but that point has been utterly baffling me.

It seems to go for houses, rentals, cars, boats etc - any larger purchase - that you can search in english and get a general gist of the price here. Do the exact same search in Spanish and take 50% off that price. Often from businesses in the same towns.

How can it possibly be that there is such a big market too afraid to even stutter a "Hola, Hablan Ingles?" that they would rather pay well over the odds. Specially these days where the interwebs makes it so easy to research anything in any language.

Back to the thread -> You shouldnt necessarily count on it being easy to find a roomie to share with, the supply of rentals is far bigger than demand at the moment. However, you can find apartments/studios alot cheaper than 450eur/mo I reckon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Morten said:


> Sorry to interfere but that point has been utterly baffling me.
> 
> It seems to go for houses, rentals, cars, boats etc - any larger purchase - that you can search in english and get a general gist of the price here. Do the exact same search in Spanish and take 50% off that price. Often from businesses in the same towns.
> 
> How can it possibly be that there is such a big market too afraid to even stutter a "Hola, Hablan Ingles?" that they would rather pay well over the odds. Specially these days where the interwebs makes it so easy to research anything in any language.


I think what xabiachica meant is that very often locals advertise their properties in Spanish newspapers, bars etc. rather than using agents who appeal to the international renters and languages and therefore may put the prices up due to their overheads?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think what xabiachica meant is that very often locals advertise their properties in Spanish newspapers, bars etc. rather than using agents who appeal to the international renters and languages and therefore may put the prices up due to their overheads?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeps that too ... 
But try and make an easy comparison on cars - a nice little Ford Focus advertised in english by an expat dealer 6999eur, a quick look around coches.net and a couple of spanish dealerships gives me an identical car for less than 4k. In this case, both parties have advertising costs...but the british dealership banks on his customer base not daring to go to his spanish competitor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> Sorry to interfere but that point has been utterly baffling me.
> 
> It seems to go for houses, rentals, cars, boats etc - any larger purchase - that you can search in english and get a general gist of the price here. Do the exact same search in Spanish and take 50% off that price. Often from businesses in the same towns.
> 
> ...


yes, that's what I meant - best price from a tenant's point of view - cheaper!!

& yes, as you say, there are bargains to be found, but perhaps less so in the summer (so many agents/owners hold out for the chance of a high rent holiday let) - and you're right - don't count on getting a share


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think what xabiachica meant is that very often locals advertise their properties in Spanish newspapers, bars etc. rather than using agents who appeal to the international renters and languages and therefore may put the prices up due to their overheads?????
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jojo - yes, that too

the links in the sticky are mostly to sites used by spanish owners/agents in spanish so appealing to spanish speakers - so more realistic rents

as Morten said - you can see the same property advertised on an english language site for way more money!


----------

